

Launching My First Incubated Startup Today - avk
http://artvankilmer.wordpress.com/2011/01/11/launching-my-first-incubated-startup-today/

======
mise
Good that it works when you're directly on twitter.com, that's essential.

Do you intend on making money from it?

~~~
avk
Definitely but I want to hit some other big milestones before charging for
anything.

------
singer
Suggestion: On your landing page, remove the definition for Twitter. Your
users are already using Twitter, so they don't need a definition. It's
probably more important to set focus on the "Slipstream" definition.

~~~
avk
Thanks, I'll consider it. Always more to A/B test :)

------
BJB
It's interesting that the different incubators would provide such a different
experience. Thanks for the post.

------
geovedi
good! now i can start filtering #4sq and random twitter quizzes.

~~~
avk
Cool. Hiding checkins is a very popular use case.

------
BrainScraps
Nice concept - keep up the good work!

~~~
avk
Will do! Always appreciate feedback. Just tweet @slipstre_am or email feedback
at slipstre.am

------
jaekwon
congrats Arthur.

~~~
avk
Thank you!

